# General > Recipes >  Winter Warmer- Meatballs for the Family

## cairnhill

500g lean Dexter mince from www.cairn-hill.co.uk
1 onion, peeled and finely chopped
1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
1 chicken stock cube dissolved in water
2 tbsp of hot water
1 small apply, peeled and grated
1/2 tsp Worcestershire source
pinch of brown sugar
salt and freshly ground pepper
coating plain flour
olive oil for frying

In a bowl combine all the ingredients except for the flour and olive oil. Use your hands to from the mixture into 24 walnut sized balls.  Spread the flour on a plate and use to coat the meatballs. 
Warm the oil in a frying pan, add the meatballs and fry over a high heat for about 3 minutes, until browned on all sides. Lower the heat a little and fry for 12 minutes or until cooked through.

Cover the meatballs with a bolognese source, coat with mozzarella cheese and grill then server with pasta.

*For the best lean mince and other fantastic locally produced beef visit www.cairn-hill.co.uk where you can get beef from £3.50 a meal delivered to your door.*

----------


## orkneycadian

Cunning advertising!  :Wink:

----------


## sintra307

orkneycadian nice to see you are still at it still got nothing nice to say. shame on you its a recipe  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Well, to add my twopenn'orth - this is the finest mince I have tasted. I had stopped buying mince because it was often kind of grey-looking and with a weird smell. This meat is tasty, juicy and makes the best lasagne ever.

----------


## cairnhill

I'm pleased that you enjoyed the mince, I am maybe biased but I noticed a massive difference on the quality of the mince. We have a family of 3 and our budgets are tight so I am now delighted that I can feed my family our own beef.  I hope that we can continue to supply high quality beef to local customers and I hope that we can try and keep the prices affordable.  The farm is now organic, although we have some costs that are higher I would really like to continue supplying local customers. My preference would be to keep advertising online to keep the costs lower for customers.

----------

